# Update on fifty



## franks (Sep 4, 2005)

Here are some new pics enjoy








btw how about a breeding award







View attachment 89657
View attachment 89658
View attachment 89659
View attachment 89660
View attachment 89661
View attachment 89662
View attachment 89663
View attachment 89664


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Nice work......Looks great


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

wow...datz nice...good job!


----------



## 2rbps (Dec 30, 2005)

I WANT SOME I WANT SOME ALMIGHTY PIRANHA BREEDER!

















gj man very nice.


----------



## franks (Sep 4, 2005)

thanx for the feedback, just got home from droppin 23 babies(toonie size)off at kevins aquatics in langley


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

And easy 115$ Canadaian into the pocket


----------



## franks (Sep 4, 2005)

easy you say. I have still have yet to even break even


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

i feel ya man i'm a few hundred into the babies alone and havn't gotten much back. it'll come with time


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

hey thanks for the update man. Lookin good :nod:


----------



## franks (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks guys
A little more info on those fry. There were two nests layed friday night, sunday afternoon I saw sprouts and siphoned them out. Today they have eyes! Hopfully they will be eatin brine shrimp by tomorrow







View attachment 89817
View attachment 89818


----------



## 2rbps (Dec 30, 2005)

im getting jealous and impatient quit showing off







lmao imma force my 3" to breed theres gotta b ways.. lol


----------



## franks (Sep 4, 2005)

Well it took untill thursday afternoon, but there eatin loads of brine shrimp








Little problem with the setup, I have used plastic needle point from a craft store for my divider sections and the little fry are ecaping into all the sections and the bigger ones are eatin them up







.Think I might use some fish line and weave it through the holes, any ideas?
Here are a couple of from last night








View attachment 90528

View attachment 90529

View attachment 90530


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

Congrats bro!

If you dont mind I got a couple Q's...

You say you spent a few hundred on supplies for the fry...

What exactly did you have to buy for them? I cant imagine you need that much stuff. All I can think of is: a few small tanks, sponge filters, brine shrimp hatchery, maybe some airpumps / stones...


----------



## sNApple (Apr 7, 2005)

pm'd


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Great progress, there looking sweet


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

great pics


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

wut kind of piranhas are those?


----------



## franks (Sep 4, 2005)

Alright for the cost on supplies (just a rough guess)
5 tubes of brine eggs 8$ea say 50$
blood worms 6-7$ a pack probly bought about 10 so far say 60$
Bought two new heaters 50 + 60$ so 110$
air line and solid lines for siphoning, brine nets,powder foods and probbly 
a bunch of crap I don't even need priceless








Oh yea, not to forget about the time spent keeping it all under controll
dam near a full time job
As for the fish there rb p's or pacus not sure


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

the spawning fish. how old are they. (parents).


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

hey man whats up, congrats on that wonderful breeding setup, you should win breeder award imo.
that all looks great but, i dont think those are rbp's. i dont see any red and the body shape is not that of a rb from what i can see in the pic. dont get me wrong im not trying to argue im just very curious what you are breeding. the almost look like silver dollars to me but more gold. a close up of the parents would be really nice. i love your setup


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

joey said:


> hey man whats up, congrats on that wonderful breeding setup, you should win breeder award imo.
> that all looks great but, i dont think those are rbp's. i dont see any red and the body shape is not that of a rb from what i can see in the pic. dont get me wrong im not trying to argue im just very curious what you are breeding. the almost look like silver dollars to me but more gold. a close up of the parents would be really nice. i love your setup


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!
baby reds dont get there actual red colouring on their body until there like 2.5-3". THey dont have red on the right away buddy, so im sorry but you are wrong!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

booozi said:


> hey man whats up, congrats on that wonderful breeding setup, you should win breeder award imo.
> that all looks great but, i dont think those are rbp's. i dont see any red and the body shape is not that of a rb from what i can see in the pic. dont get me wrong im not trying to argue im just very curious what you are breeding. the almost look like silver dollars to me but more gold. a close up of the parents would be really nice. i love your setup


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!
baby reds dont get there actual red colouring on their body until there like 2.5-3". THey dont have red on the right away buddy, so im sorry but you are wrong!








[/quote]
well the adult p's in the pics dont look slike reds, thats what i ment, i am aware of when reds get thier coloration, i have had 6 since they were babies, but thanks for the pointer buddy


----------



## packrat (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm confused too. How do you not know what they are? Do you have pairs of Pacu and RBPs in the same tank and you don't know who the eggs came from?


----------



## Eating Machine (Jan 27, 2006)

Good work. You should be very proud of that achievement. That dont' happen to everyone.


----------



## bcrhomb (Jan 26, 2006)

hey would you be intrested in selling a few of those i live in vancouver and could come and pick them up


----------

